# DIY: How to Rebuild Shimano Pedals (Photo & Instruction Thread)



## estabro (Oct 9, 2009)

Shimano Pedal Overhaul

Application:

Many models; pictured is a 5 year M-540

Tools Needed (may vary based on pedal model):

17mm wrench (or Shimano locknut tool)
7mm wrench
10mm wrench
8mm Allen wrench (or 15mm pedal wrench)
Grease
De-greaser
Q-Tips
Toothpick
Rags

Time Needed:

1 Hour

*Removal:
*
1.	Loosen/remove axle locknut until pedal bod separated from spindle with 17mm wrench

























2.	Loosen bearing locknut from end of spindle with 7mm wrench

























3.	Loosen bearing pre-loan nut from spindle. CAUTION: do not lose any bearings!









4.	Remove bearing race, bearings, and axle locknut. Remove rubber grommet from axle locknut. Clean all parts.

















*Reassembly:*
1.	Reinstall rubber grommet and slide axle locknut on spindle.

2.	Put bearing race into position and screw bearing pre-load nut halfway.

3.	The hard part&#8230; Add grease under race and using a toothpick with a dab of grease on the end, pick up and place bearings on outside end, one by one. Push race down so these bearings don't slip out and then install the inner bearings.

















4.	IMPORTANT: Tighten bearing pre-load nut so there is correct tension. Clean spindle end and bearing locknut with alcohol, apply Blue Loctite and then tighten using the 7mm and 10mm wrenches simultaneously. Allow proper time for Loctite to cure before reassembly.

















5.	Add more grease and then tighten pedal body to axle locknut.

6.	Reinstall pedals on bike.


----------



## twinracer (Sep 1, 2008)

This is one of my winter projects this year.
Thanks


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

Just started overhauling my SPDs last week. 1 set done, but 3 more sets to do. Man, those bearings are TINY! Only trouble I had was getting the bearing preload correct the first time. Felt good while apart but ended up being way too tight once I had the pedal finished. Oh well, trial and error.


----------

